# Silverstone IceGEM 360



## -FA- (8. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

Silverstone hat ja seid kurzer Zeit eine neue AIO. 





__





						IceGem 360
					

Die IceGem-Serie wurde von SilverStone als Reihe universeller Flüssigkühler entwickelt – mit dem Ziel maximaler Kühlleistung bei minimaler Geräuschemission. Ihr Wasserblock hat ein schillerndes Diamantschliff-Design und ein SilverStone-Logo an der Oberseite mit ARGB-Beleuchtung darunter, die sie...




					www.silverstonetek.com
				




Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ermöglicht diese sogar Threadripper CPUs vollständig abzudecken, wodurch Enermax etwas Konkurrenz bekommt.  Hat jemand diese Silverstone-AIO zufällig schon  jemand im Einsatz oder mal getestet?


----------



## Finallin (8. Februar 2021)

Wer kauft schon einen Threadripper, und damit einen Enthusiasten- Plattform und betriebt es mit einer AIO?! 
Ich selbst warte noch auf den Release von Threadripper 5xxx, dann aber wie es sich gehört mit Custom- WaKü oder zumindest sehr guten Luftkühler.


----------

